# Simple cure



## lmessi (Aug 25, 2018)

Don't introspect

Move on in your life

Anxiety is there in each and every individual in this world but they don't think about it for so long.instead they get back to their work and its

gone.But we have been raised to an elevated level of anxiety.This also has the same process but it will take longer than the normal person to be back to normal.

If you don't think about or fight with anxiety it has no power.Trust me .Get back in life by working hard towards making your life better(career,fitness,etc).

Simple cure(trust me)(If you follow this one day you will definitely come back and tell this to other people)

Work hard to get along in your life( in your career and make yourself fit) .Even if it takes 100 times more energy than a normal person to do your life activities still do it(your anxiety will slowly loose all its power).

Noteon't come back again and again in anxiety or dp sites .Move on in your normal life.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

So how long did you have DP for? You didn't say much of your story.

This is quite common advice, and it's not wrong, but if you read this sort of thing in a book like Paul David's At Last a Life for example, which is a good book, he acknowledges that some people will have a more complex set of issues they may need professional help with. So it's a good simple cure if your condition is relatively simple.

That said, any improvements you can work towards in your life that help increase self-esteem and take the focus away from anxiety will always put you in a stronger position and may be enough for many to make a recovery.


----------



## lmessi (Aug 25, 2018)

dp is nothing but caused by anxiety.yes i am not talking about other mental disorders which are physical in nature and require medications and other procedures.I am talking about anxiety related issues like dp and few others where the root cause is anxiety.

You know i have written this because i wanted to help people who are going through it .But you know coming back to this site or other sites is a waste of time.I have so much else to do life rather than wasting my time in talking about anxiety because its getting me nothing in my career .i am not contemplating at anxiety and doing my work that's why It does'nt bother me.So you should also not focus on it and it will go.

And yes do your work and bring your life to normal no matter how much difficult it might be just do it. Thats how anxiety looses all its power(TRUST ME ITS JUST THAT SIMPLE,You dont need any doctor or any book(for anxiety related disorders).

It took me a lot of time because I went to doctor,I searched for it in the net and thought about it a lot .but if you follow the simple step you will be cured very soon.you are actually cured .you have to work to bring your life in order,If you are lagging in studies or lagging in work work hard to improve .thats upto you .Even if your anxiety level are high don't blame anxiety for your life problems .i know no matter how much anxiety you are having you can still do all the work because i have gone through it .you cannot lie to me.You have to work a bit hard though but do it. Don't fight with anxiety .Instead fight to do your daily work and bring your life to normal Later in life when you get out of it(you will realize you are just wasting time in talking about anxiety and other useless issues).Its nothing just WORK ON BRINGING YOUR LIFE BACK ON TRACK AND STOP GIVING EXCUSES OF ANXIETY OR THINKING ABOUT IT(ITS NOTHING ITS NOTHING YOU HAVE JUST MADE IT STRONGER BY THINKING OVER IT AND MAKING YOUR LIFE WORTHLESS) .

YOU KNOW IF YOU ARE PLAYING SOME SPORT AND YOU GET INJURED YOU STILL PLAY AND NOT BECOME A CRYING BABY THAT YOU HAVE GOT INJURED SO YOU WONT PLAY.BE A PLAYER IN LIFE(ANXIETY WILL JUST VANISH ON ITS OWN).WORK ON WINNING IN LIFE .FIGHTING AGAINST ANXIETY IS NOT A GOAL BUT GETTING SOME OTHER ACHIEVEMENT LIKE CAREER IS. WORK ON THAT. ANXIETY IS NOTHING ITS NOT A DISEASE TO BE CURED BECAUSE EVERYONE HAS THAT.EVERY PLAYER ANXIETY IS AT ALL TIME HIGH IN THE CRUCIAL MOMENTS OF A MATCH BUT THEY DONT FOCUS ON IT.RATHER THEY FOCUS ON GETTING THINGS DONE.


----------



## lmessi (Aug 25, 2018)

TRY NOFAP TOO IT IMPROVES YOUR WILL POWER AND FOCUS A LOT.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

You've got caps lock on


----------



## lmessi (Aug 25, 2018)

So. I did it on purpose so that it goes INSIDE THE HEADS of people that anxiety is EASILY CURABLE


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

No need to shout


----------



## Chiara699 (Aug 8, 2018)

Anxiety is an illness. You're just in denial if you think otherwise. Everyone has anxiety, but pathological anxiety is different! I was leading a very successful and fulfilling life before everything started, yet one day I had a panic attack out of nowhere and boom everything went to hell. 
I do agree that you need to keep on with your life ACCEPTING your illness, not DENYING that it is there. 
There's a difference between saying 'okay anxiety you're here, but I'll do things anyway, aware you're just an illness' and saying 'LALALALALA YOU DON'T EXIST I'LL FOCUS ON MY LIFE YOU'RE NOT HERE'
Maybe you didn't have any physical symptoms. But trust me, it is difficult focusing on something else when you throw up everytime you eat and you can barely stand up. But sure, it's all in our heads


----------



## lmessi (Aug 25, 2018)

Well i never had panic attack .But i was diagnosed with severe anxiety and depression.For me its just a pink elephant in an increased amount.what will you do to stop thinking about pink elephant? just do that and slowly anxiety will also be forgotten like a pink elephant.Its just that(I am not talking about people with panic attacks or any other physical damage).IT will take time but if you just come back again and again to anxiety related stuff or do a phd in it it wont go away.Its like you are doing a phd on pink elephant.Good luck.I just wanted to tell you what worked for me.I am not in any denial .Trust me .

Pink elephant is not a disease right but anxiety is a disease because it has caused some chemical imbalance too but if you follow the same procedure of forgetting the pink elephant the chemical imbalance will itself balance and you will eventually over time forgot about anxiety.first chemical will get balanced and then anxiety will fade away like a pink elephant does.

(chemical rebalance phase + forgetting phase) in anxiety case=forgetting case(pink elephant case).so a bit more time in anxiety's case but the same procedure.TRUST ME. bye

Again last time(two imp points which helped me get over it )

1. Work hard to get along in your life( in your career and make yourself fit) .Even if it takes 100 times more energy than a normal person to do your life activities still do it(your anxiety will slowly loose all its power)

2. Nofap

Good luck and take care


----------



## lmessi (Aug 25, 2018)

If you follow it its good. if you don't its ur choice.From my side i did my best to convey how i got over it.If any person is helped by it i will be glad.

Good luck


----------



## lmessi (Aug 25, 2018)

When ever i felt like my anxiety wont let me achieve goals or i am handicapped by anxiety in accomplishing my task this quote helped me a lot

_Our greatest weakness lies in giving up. The most certain way to succeed is always to try just one more time.-Thomas alva edison._


----------



## Chiara699 (Aug 8, 2018)

I totally agree with the fact that you should try not to focus on it. I am currently doing that and I've got so much better.

But there was a point in the last few months in which I was feeling so much physical pain and my brain was so foggy that I just couldn't think. I was so weak and tired and in pain that there was nothing I could do. 
I needed to get the right medication to be able to be in a state in which my anxiety was manageable so that I could start focusing on something else.

I appreciate you sharing your story and there are helpful tips, I'm just saying that sometimes trying to go on with your life is not enough and you need professional help because anxiety can get very physical too.


----------

